# Kernel Tweaking

## ulixes

Hi there I started this post to document my adventures compiling every module of my laptop.

I'm making a list of devices so I have a guide next time I have to compile from scratch 

First the PCI devices, thanks to http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_kernel/kernel_configuration/ch08s02.html they help me do

Content of /sys/bus/pci/devices/	vendor	device	Item description	linux-3.9.7/include/linux/pci_ids.h	Module 

0000:00:00.0 	0x8086 	0xd132 			

0000:00:03.0 	0x8086 	0xd138 			

0000:00:08.0 	0x8086 	0xd155 			

0000:00:08.1 	0x8086 	0xd156 			

0000:00:08.2 	0x8086 	0xd157 			

0000:00:08.3 	0x8086 	0xd158 			

0000:00:10.0 	0x8086 	0xd150 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_NI_PCI2328        0xd150	SERIAL_8250_PCI

0000:00:10.1 	0x8086 	0xd151 			

0000:00:16.0 	0x8086 	0x3b64 			

0000:00:1a.0 	0x8086 	0x3b3c 			

0000:00:1b.0 	0x8086 	0x3b56 			

0000:00:1c.0 	0x8086 	0x3b42 			

0000:00:1c.1 	0x8086 	0x3b44 			

0000:00:1c.5 	0x8086 	0x3b4c 			

0000:00:1d.0 	0x8086 	0x3b34 			

0000:00:1e.0 	0x8086 	0x2448 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_82801BA_6   0x2448	SND_INTEL8X0M

0000:00:1f.0 	0x8086 	0x3b09 			

0000:00:1f.2 	0x8086 	0x3b29 			

0000:00:1f.3 	0x8086 	0x3b30 			

0000:01:00.0 	0x1002 	0x68a0 			

0000:01:00.1 	0x1002 	0xaa58 			

0000:03:00.0 	0x8086 	0x0087 			

0000:04:00.0 	0x1969 	0x1063 			

0000:ff:00.0 	0x8086 	0x2c52 			

0000:ff:00.1 	0x8086 	0x2c81 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_SAD         0x2c81	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:02.0 	0x8086 	0x2c90 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_QPI_LINK0   0x2c90	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:02.1 	0x8086 	0x2c91 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_QPI_PHY0    0x2c91	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:03.0 	0x8086 	0x2c98 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MCR         0x2c98	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:03.1 	0x8086 	0x2c99 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_TAD      0x2c99	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:03.4 	0x8086 	0x2c9c 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_TEST     0x2c9C	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:04.0 	0x8086 	0x2ca0 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH0_CTRL 0x2ca0	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:04.1 	0x8086 	0x2ca1 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH0_ADDR 0x2ca1	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:04.2 	0x8086 	0x2ca2 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH0_RANK 0x2ca2	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:04.3 	0x8086 	0x2ca3 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH0_TC   0x2ca3	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:05.0 	0x8086 	0x2ca8 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH1_CTRL 0x2ca8	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:05.1 	0x8086 	0x2ca9 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH1_ADDR 0x2ca9	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:05.2 	0x8086 	0x2caa 		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH1_RANK 0x2caa	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

0000:ff:05.3 	0x8086	0x2cab		#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_LYNNFIELD_MC_CH1_TC   0x2cab	CONFIG_EDAC_I7CORE

----------

## TomWij

You might want to cross-verify with http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ which does the same in a more automated fashion, though its database is a bit outdated.

----------

